# Is this normal? Agression question



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have no idea what is "normal", just know that over the years I have had 5 female goldens and all have been intact at least for a portion of their lives... never had an agression problem with them at all..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds like more of a behavior issue rather than an "in heat" issue. i do have a female golden who is intact and has been aggressive at times throughout the years.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

but then, go check out that pms thread..thats a pretty rough bunch..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

greg bell said:


> but then, go check out that pms thread..thats a pretty rough bunch..


You better watch it buddy!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Beginning to sound like she shouldn't be breed because the temperament issue may very well be inheritable... maybe its time to think about getting her spayed... Just a thought.


----------



## golddogz (Apr 27, 2006)

I have talked to several breeder's that seem to think this is a very normal behavior considering this only occurs during the "heat" period. I have to say that I don't know that I agree. To me, "temperament" is one of the hallmarks of the breed. We are certainly thinking about spaying her and then possibly doing some agility / obedience training and I would love for her to get her WC/WCX but don't think we probably have the resources for that around here.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Appears you've got kind of a tricky situation here... is it raging hormones or rude behavior? If you spay and find those 'angry' moments do disappear completely then "ooops!" ...of course if she still displays those 'alpha urges' then the missing 'female hormones' means those alpha issues will actually increase and you'll need to deal with that problem as a true behavior issue.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

golddogz said:


> I have talked to several breeder's that seem to think this is a very normal behavior considering this only occurs during the "heat" period. I have to say that I don't know that I agree. To me, "temperament" is one of the hallmarks of the breed. We are certainly thinking about spaying her and then possibly doing some agility / obedience training and I would love for her to get her WC/WCX but don't think we probably have the resources for that around here.


there is almost certain to be folks doing field work wherever you are.. we have had several people that came out and trained with us that were going for the WC or WCX... the trick is to get in and do your part in throwing for their dogs and then you will get your turn and of course you will get lots of advice... you may have to be a little thick skinned..


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> You better watch it buddy!!!


yes mamm...:uhoh:


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I think, for what it is worth, that the behaviour is inherited from the wolfancestors. In wolf-packs, only the alfa male and female mate and raise pups, right? So, when the female is in heat, there is some positioning, quarreling of who could be a suitable partner... strong (intact) males are only too keen to oblige, not-suitable males are only stand-in-the-way's, not only for the "good" males, but also for the bitch, who wants the best partner available. Hence, the tumult in "your" pack. 
Perhaps I am wrong: I am not an expert. And I am not sure how my "theory" will help you. But if you know the behaviour is more or less normal, it can be a consolation?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've seen this behavior when they are in season, but not before and after. It is not uncommon for a female to fight males off when she is not ready to be bred. Inexperienced males will not know she is not ready. Pehaps your males are getting a little too pushy (even thought they are neutered)?


----------

